# Furniture Factory Outlet in Al Quoz



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Needing a wardrobe/storage, nothing on Dubizzle and bored of Ikea. Someone once told me of a no frills furniture warehouse in Al Quoz that cheap, sold as seen but forgotten all the details.

Anyone know about this?

Also, garden storage - anyone do those plastic sheds they have in Ace cheaper than Ace?


----------

